# Monark Bassjon



## murtsub9 (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my progress. One of the things I like about my mod is that I found an old tackle box, ripped it apart, and used it in one of my storage bins. I will post more pics when I am done.


----------



## murtsub9 (Apr 5, 2008)

One of the things I am thinking about doing is putting a cooler in the space between the front and rear deck and use it for a live well. The live well that is built into the boat is not very big. It would be perfect for minnows though. Any thoughts? Here is a pic of the cooler I am thinking of using. The maximum weight of the boat is 900lbs for gear and crew. The boat is a 1448.






Here is an idea of where I would mount it.


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking good so far! I like the idea of the cooler. Are you going ot make it permanent or removable?


----------



## murtsub9 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not sure, right now I am leaning toward permanent. Permanent would look more like it was built into the boat. What do you think?


----------



## murtsub9 (Apr 5, 2008)

It is regular wood that is sealed.


----------



## russo (Apr 5, 2008)

nice, i like that front-end setup a lot


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2008)

I suggest making the cooler removable - just so you can clean it. I really like teh tackle box modification, did you drill drainage holes in the bottom?


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Same here, I would make it removable. You can always remove it to clean it, and then leave it off when not needed also.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 6, 2008)

Progress looks good! Concur with the others about making the livewell removeable


----------

